
The Bill for “America First” Is Coming Due - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/07/america-pays-its-dues-age-trump/594880/
======
jsnider3
If you think this is a problem, then register to vote. If you happen to live
in SV, consider moving to Arizona.

~~~
drdeadringer
Why Arizona? Why from SV?

~~~
IfOnlyYouKnew
Because of the Electoral College, votes in California (with a large democratic
surplus) are close to irrelevant, whereas Arizona is a swing state where every
vote counts.

